# Necrosis on feet?



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey all... 

Watson gave me a scare today. I've been pretty busy with grad school the past couple of days and haven't been able to spend any good quality time with my boys (not an excuse, I know, and I feel like a horrible horrible person). I took Watson out a couple days ago for a few minutes and he had slight poop boots, but nothing too terrible, so I just decided to skip the foot bath for the night. When I took him out today for cage cleaning, I went to go give him a foot bath and some of the "gunk" wouldn't come off. He kept pulling away even more than normal. Upon looking closer I realized his foot was inflamed and that a lot of the gunk wasn't really just gunk, it looked like a part of his feet. It was on both, but one foot was a lot worse.

I took him to the emergency vet about 30 minutes away immediately. They sedated him, cleaned him up, and diagnosed "pododermatitis". They gave me Enrofloxacin 20 mg/mL 0.07 mL by mouth every 12 hours for 7 days as an antibiotic, and meloxicam 0.5 mg/mL 0.12 mL by mouth every 24 hours for 3 days as a pain killer/anti inflammatory. In addition to this they told me that he had some spots that looked like necrosis on the pads below his 2nd, 3rd, and 4th digits on his right paw, and on the 2nd and 4th digits themselves on his left paw. I've been told to change his liner every day until he heals up so that there's no risk of infection and to clean his wheel extra well. 

I'm going to try to get him to my regular vet tomorrow to see if surgery is necessary... but I'm nervous for my baby. Has anyone had any experience with this happening before? 

My only thought is that his nails may have gotten a little long, and then scratched his feet and it got infected from running on his wheel. Other info I think that might be helpful: I do have a Carolina Storm wheel, so I don't think his nails could have gotten stuck in it. He's kind of wiggly when it comes to cutting his front nails so I usually have the vet do it every couple months, fortunately they don't grow too quickly. He's on fleece bedding and the only other thing in his cage is his igloo, which he refuses to sleep in. Otherwise, he's still doing fine...he's been running, eating, drinking, and acting normal. I asked the vet about taking the wheel out, he suggested leaving it in so it gives him something to distract himself so he doesn't start biting at his wounds? I'm conflicted on this... anyone else? 

I feel like I should have noticed this before and I feel awful  I'm trying everything I can to make it better now. Does anyone have any further tips? 

TLDR; My baby got an infected foot and now has some spots of necrosis. I feel awful, and am trying to do everything I can to help him. Any suggestions? Has anyone been through this?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I don't have any helpful advise, I just wanted to tell you how sorry I am & that I hope everything will be alright. Please keep us updated & don't beat yourself up too much.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Don't beat yourself up!!! They're complicated little creatures...Snarf never willingly lets me see his feet in a normal way...little rotter. I have had to resort to waking him, putting him in the clear bowl on his scale, holding it up in the air, risking a skydiving hedgie landing on my head, so I can see under him and get a good look at everything...<sigh>...he can't just stick out a foot and save both of us from all this??? :roll:

I have not seen his feet for days...you can only do what you can do.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

good advice above. 

i am sorry Watson's feet are having such a rough time.

i personally had a necrotic abcess but no experience with it in hedgies. 

if it is not very far advanced & the antibiotics are strong, that can stop it from progressing. i don't know what they can do for what has already ocurred given that hedgie feet are so small.

you love him & are not at all negelcting him. not washing poopy boots for a couple days is something WE ALL do. necrosis does not typically pop up b/c of it. sounds like something more was in play...

i don't know about the wheel. i would be conflicted as well. it may be best to leave it so he does have an outlet for his energy. i just don't know.

please keep us posted.

****HUGS**** to you both.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Is it at all possible that he has/had a hair or thread wrapped around his foot or toes? 

Could you post some photos of this foot?

Edited for spelling!


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement, all.

I took him to the vet for a check up today and she took a look at it and suggested that we wait and see. Apparently sometimes the necrotic tissue can just kind of fall off by itself, so surgery isn't always necessary. She seemed pretty confident about the prognosis, so that made me feel a lot better. I have to bring him back in a week to see if there are any signs of improvement. Until then, he's getting tons of TLC (around him being upset that I keep having to wake him up to give him medicine...) 

Vet also said giving him foot baths with epsom salt might help keep the area clean and healthy in the meantime. Has anyone ever given an epsom salt bath to a hedgie? 

@Papilon That could be a possibility, although when I was cleaning up, I didn't notice any hairs involved...it looked just like a bunch of gunk, no cut off circulation. I do have pictures that the emergency vet took but they're at home, I haven't scanned them in yet. I'll make sure to get them up tomorrow so you all can see. 

Continued suggestions are welcome.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

My only experience with Epsom salts for people: drink lots of water. So maybe just ensure he drinks lots of water...or maybe even a bit of electrolyte replacement to be sure??

I don't know anything about this, tho'...I am thinking specifically of Pedialyte (sp?).


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

MissC...I think the vet meant to give foot baths with epsom salt in the water, not to drink. Warm water with a bit of epsom salts would help, and it doesn't sting any open sores either, I see no reason to not use it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I was through it with Quillson. He used to get boney growths on his feet and these growths were basically like lumps that grew on toes and sometimes the bottom and sides of his feet. Of course the lumps would get irritated as he ran and turn into sores and the sores would get poop in them. Long storey short, he had a couple of toes removed due to necrotic tissue. His was done at the time of the examination. While he was already out to be examined my vet took him in and snipped the dead toe and skin off with the laser. Very simple and fast healing. 

I’ve used Epsom salts in the past and also used to use a pink liquid that the name totally escapes me but it is no longer able to be sold in Canada. Nikki, do you know what I mean? 

Quillson was a great big boy of over 700 grams and I know some of his feet issues were simply because of his size and weight putting pressure on the boney growths.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

nikki said:


> MissC...I think the vet meant to give foot baths with epsom salt in the water, not to drink. Warm water with a bit of epsom salts would help, and it doesn't sting any open sores either, I see no reason to not use it.


That's what I meant too...my BF has muscle aches a lot and the pharamcist told me Epsom slats are great but you can become dehydrated so you gotta suck back the water...it somehow leeches moisture?? or something...?? I dunno...I jsut did what he said and for every cup of salt, I make Jamie drink a vat of water. :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Nancy - I do remember a pink liquid like you mention, but can't remember what it was called either.

MissC - oops...I misunderstood you..>LOL...i thought you were talking about drinking the epsom salts....


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

nikki said:


> MissC - oops...I misunderstood you..>LOL...i thought you were talking about drinking the epsom salts....


No worries...you were right to wonder what the heck I was thinking. 

But eeeewwww...can you imagine?

I tried looking it up and most sites say it can't get past the skin but at least one study says different...so dunno...my skin does feel weird after an Epsom bath... :?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It came to me, finally. :lol: It's called Hibitane. It's a pink liquid that you mix with water and use to soak infected areas. As far as I know, it is no longer sold in Canada. Need to be careful with it and not get it in eyes, nose, or ears. I used to use a small dish and soak just his feet and then give him a rinse in the tub.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Hibitane can be found in horse tack shops or farm/co-op type stores. Though it comes in a toothpaste like tube.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Quillson was a great big boy of over 700 grams and I know some of his feet issues were simply because of his size and weight putting pressure on the boney growths.


Watson is only 300 g (at 11 months...I think he's just a small boy) so I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it. If this was with Calvin, that'd definitely be something to think about...he's also over 700g. I'll keep an eye on him.



Immortalia said:


> Hibitane can be found in horse tack shops or farm/co-op type stores. Though it comes in a toothpaste like tube.


Thanks so much!! I'll see if I can find some in Raleigh, I'm sure there are some tack shops over there. I'll call the vet tomorrow morning to see if there would be a problem using it. Do you think using both Hibitane and Epsom salts would be overkill? Or is one better than the other?

Thanks so much for your support and suggestions! It's making me feel loads better. =D


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Immortalia said:


> Hibitane can be found in horse tack shops or farm/co-op type stores. Though it comes in a toothpaste like tube.


That's the ointment I assume? What I'm talking about is a wash and can be used for cleaning hands prior to surgery, soaking infected areas or cleaning.

I'd ask before using the ointment. It may not be safe if hedgie licks it off.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

YES!! Hibitane, we used to have gallon jugs of it to use as a teat dip on the dairy farm....LOL then when they got rid of it we had blue stuff...don't remember the name of it either, but it stained your hands blue.


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm not sure if you're familiar with my girl Ebba. 
This album has pictures and explains her story of how she became the three footed miracle hedgie she is today.
https://picasaweb.google.com/1126885331 ... 1756/Ebba#

She lost her foot, never had surgery, and has fared extremely well. She is very mobile and wheels faster than my 4 footed girl 

Ebba's breeder gave her baytril to fight the infection.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Kenzi said:


> I'm not sure if you're familiar with my girl Ebba.
> This album has pictures and explains her story of how she became the three footed miracle hedgie she is today.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/1126885331 ... 1756/Ebba#
> 
> ...


Aw sweet girl!!! So glad to know she's doing well. I'm hoping if Watson does lose a couple toes, he'll be okay. Hedgies are pretty adaptable creatures  I think baytril and enroflaxacin are the same thing...Thank you so much for the encouragement


----------



## RedHeadPixie (Jan 25, 2009)

Our little guy, Maurice, went through this as well. Something happened, we were never sure quite what, and his foot got cut, infected, inflamed, and then one toe went necrotic. First trip to the vet, that toe came off. Weeks of meds, cleaning, a sterile cage with blankets being changed twice a day and washing and watching him constantly. But the infection spread into his foot bones and no matter what we/the vet did, we couldn't get it under control. After 6 months, his leg was amputated. It was a very hard, stressful thing to go through for all of us, but he was so much happier afterwards, and moved around as a tripod no problem.

It's been about two months since that and just today we noticed on his other back leg another ripped toenail with a poopboot. We've cleaned it up as best as possible and will wait till tomorrow to see what it looks like. He's still moving as normal which I hope is a good sign. I'm at a loss to figure out how this happened again - he has a flying disc wheel, fleece liner bed - but right now, am just hoping for the best.

I'll be including your little guy in that hoping too!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

RedHeadPixie said:


> It's been about two months since that and just today we noticed on his other back leg another ripped toenail with a poopboot. We've cleaned it up as best as possible and will wait till tomorrow to see what it looks like. He's still moving as normal which I hope is a good sign. I'm at a loss to figure out how this happened again - he has a flying disc wheel, fleece liner bed - but right now, am just hoping for the best.
> 
> I'll be including your little guy in that hoping too!


I can't believe I'm even going to mention this, but what worked for Quillson was to put him on ... ACKKKK ...shavings. Of course with his boney growths on his feet he was a different situation than most but for him, shavings kept him from getting more poop filled sores. I tried everything and up until the shavings, he kept getting infected sores even with nightly foot baths. Interestingly, his mom had boney growths on her feet too but hers never got sore or infected and she didn't need frequent foot baths.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Well I know my vet said the antibiotic that he's getting goes into the bone, so I'm hoping that isn't too much of an issue =\ I did the epsom salt bath last night in shallow baking dish so he couldn't try to climb out (since it is his front feet that are infected). Still hoping for the best. I will keep Maurice in my thoughts as well! Keep us updated!


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

*Update!! Necrosis on feet?*

Happy to update that after three weeks, Watson is officially healed!! He was on two rounds of Baytril, got epsom salt baths every night the first week, and every other night after that. I kept his wheel and cage as clean as I could, and after a while everything just started falling off. He still has all of his toes and skin and he's as perky as ever! Also, he's been eating mealworms like there's no tomorrow...go figure it would take a vet to get him to stop being such a picky eater. I did get the cat nail clippers to make it easier on myself cutting his nails so this doesn't happen again (I was using toe nail clippers before, and it made it very complicated). Thank you all for all your support!! Watson appreciates it too 

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...00141403967138_2732183_49852082_3604649_n.jpg


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm glad he is healed up, eating well and not as fussy. Silly boy. 

Different nail clippers work best for individual people and I even find sometimes a certain clipper will work best for an individual hedgehog. I've always found for myself that human toe nail clippers, the larger size worked best for me, but for a few of the hogs, the smallest size seems to work the best. Glad you found what works best for you and Watson.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Nancy said:


> I'm glad he is healed up, eating well and not as fussy. Silly boy.
> 
> Different nail clippers work best for individual people and I even find sometimes a certain clipper will work best for an individual hedgehog. I've always found for myself that human toe nail clippers, the larger size worked best for me, but for a few of the hogs, the smallest size seems to work the best. Glad you found what works best for you and Watson.


He's only 300 g and very squirmy when it comes time for nail clipping so it's hard to get him to stay still long enough to be able to clip them accurately with the toe nail clippers. I've nicked him quite a few times


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear he's doing better! Yay!!


----------



## Melissavzicaino99 (May 13, 2018)

Beanie said:


> Hey all...
> 
> Watson gave me a scare today. I've been pretty busy with grad school the past couple of days and haven't been able to spend any good quality time with my boys (not an excuse, I know, and I feel like a horrible horrible person). I took Watson out a couple days ago for a few minutes and he had slight poop boots, but nothing too terrible, so I just decided to skip the foot bath for the night. When I took him out today for cage cleaning, I went to go give him a foot bath and some of the "gunk" wouldn't come off. He kept pulling away even more than normal. Upon looking closer I realized his foot was inflamed and that a lot of the gunk wasn't really just gunk, it looked like a part of his feet. It was on both, but one foot was a lot worse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Melissavzicaino99 (May 13, 2018)

“ Hello!!! I need help my hedgehog is going through the same thing, last week when i bathe him I noticed his foot was inflamed and i took him to the vet the next day where they put him under sedation and took off 3 nails, they gave me anti flammatory As well as antibiotics, the doctor told me to take him back next week to check and that she was scared The necrosis could move to his leg.

i know i make get some flashback for this but I can’t afford the surgery at this time and I’m hoping that with proper care at the house and the medicine it would get better and that he doesn’t suffer.
I feel terrible and I really need some advice, I already read about the bath salt and the pink stuff and I’m going to do that, as well as being extra picky on his cleaning because i can pay the vet anymore


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

Lol, glad he is doing better. Just so you know @Beanie, your bio thing at the bottom of your page says that Watson is 11 years old XD. I was very impressed when I first saw that


----------

